# Verbul A FI-persoana a doua,singular



## anto33

Persoana a doua singular a verbului *A FI*  la conjunctiv perfect compus, viitor I, viitor II popular, condiţional prezent,imperativ negativ este *„...fi”**,* iar la conjunctiv prezent este (*să fii*), viitor I popular (*o să fii*), imperativ afirmativ (*fii!*).
Stie cineva care este motivul? Există vreo regulă?
Nu îmi amintesc _*să fi învăţat*_ la orele de gramatică.

Mulţumesc


----------



## JulianoS

Cred că este doar o excepţie, ca multe altele din frumoasa noastră limbă românească.


----------



## jazyk

> Persoana a doua singular a verbului *A FI* la toate modurile şi timpurile este *„fi”,* cu excepţia următoarelor:


Sau eu nu înţeleg întrebarea sau tu n-ai formulat-o bine: _eşti_ şi _erai_ nu sunt ca _a fi_.


----------



## anto33

jazyk said:


> Sau eu nu înţeleg întrebarea sau tu n-ai formulat-o bine: _eşti_ şi _erai_ nu sunt ca _a fi_.



Intr-adevăr, am formulat greşit .Am reformulat întrebarea. Mulţumesc, Jazyk.


----------



## beenni

anto33 said:


> Persoana a doua singular a verbului *A FI*  la conjunctiv perfect compus, viitor I, viitor II popular, condiţional prezent,imperativ negativ este *„...fi”**,* iar la conjunctiv prezent este (*să fii*), viitor I popular (*o să fii*), imperativ afirmativ (*fii!*).
> Stie cineva care este motivul? Există vreo regulă?
> Nu îmi amintesc _*să fi învăţat*_ la orele de gramatică.
> 
> Mulţumesc



   Salut anto33,

  Da există o regulă foarte clară. Trebuie ţinut de la bun început cont de faptul că verbul “a fi” este, pe lângă neregulat, şi supletiv. Ce înseamnă asta ? De-a lungul completei sale conjugări se folosesc forme diferite (DEX : *SUPLETÍV, -Ă* _adj._ (_Despre forme gramaticale_) care completează schema flexionară a unui cuvânt) pentru construirea diferitelor timpuri.

  Aşadar se pot stabili următoarele forme :* fi*, *sunt* (complet neregulată dat fiind faptul că numai etimologic se poate explica de ce _eu sunt _devine _tu eşti, el este_, însă precum vezi, revenim la regulatul _sunt_ pentru a construi _noi sunt-em, voi sunt-eţi, _etc), *eram *(dar atenţie, acest _eram_ este explicabil etimologic prin forma _sunt _deci nu este o formă supletivă propriu-zisă) şi *fui, *respectiv *fost *(unde din nou avem de a face cu o formă explicabilă etimologic prin radicalul* fi*, deci falsă formă supletivă).

  Revenind la întrebarea ta : forma *fi *este un element constitutiv în primul rând al infinitivului. Infinitivul fără _a _precedat de auxiliarul _a voi _formează viitorul (_eu voi fi, tu vei fi_), cu formele modificate ale verbului _a avea _formează condiţionalul (_eu aş fi, tu ai fi_). De-asemenea, se formează cu ajutorul său imperativul negativ : _nu fi ! _(Această formă produce multe probleme vorbitorilor nativi de română. Gândeşte-te la lumea care zice _nu fii! _De ce nu este corect şi cum putem să facem proba când avem dubii? Zicem _fii! _şi_ nu fi! _pentru că zicem _intră! _şi _nu intra!,  _nicidecum _intră! _şi *_nu intră!_, de la infinitivul _a intra_).

  Un caz particular este cel al conjunctivului perfect (_eu să fi fost, tu să fi fost, el să fi fost_). Este complicat dar nu imposibil de explicat de ce *fi *este infinitiv fără a avea un auxiliar, dat fiind faptul că româna nu are capacitatea de a conferi clasa persoană infinitivului. Discuţia asupra acestui subiect este complicată şi puţin clară, deci o lăsăm pentru o altă ocazie.

  Deci după cum am văzut până acum, scriem *fi *ori de câte ori acest fi este un element constitutiv al viitorului şi viitorului anterior, condiţionalului prezent şi perfect, conjunctivului perfect şi imperativului negativ. A se ţine cont că în acest caz *fi provine din infinitiv *şi este *invariabil*.

  Acum să vedem de ce scriem _să fii _şi _fii ! _Din start am stabilit că verbul *a fi* este neregulat şi supletiv. În mod normal, conjunctivul prezent şi imperativul se construiesc cu forma de prezent plus terminaţiile specifice fiecărei persoane. Indicativ: _eu cânt, tu cânţ-i el cânt-ă. _Conjunctiv: _eu să cânt, tu să cânţ-i, el să cânt-e. _Imperativ: _cânt-ă!_ 

  Singurul lucru straniu în această poveste este că verbul *a fi, *fiind un verb neregulat, are mai multe forme de prezent: indicativ pers. 1 sg. _sunt, _pers. 2 sg. _eşti, _etc_. _Pentru conjunctiv prezent şi infinitiv există forma *fi- *. Având de-a face cu moduri personale, ceea ce facem este să adaugăm terminaţiile specifice : _eu să fi-u, tu să fi-i, el să fi-e _(conform verbul _a cânta_, conjugat mai sus). În mod egal, imperativul pozitiv este _fi-i !_

  Sper să te fi lămurit puţin şi nu *să te fii lămurit.


----------



## anto33

Beenni, mulţumesc pentru răspunsul exhaustiv.


----------



## JulianoS

Wow... şi eu mă alătur lui anto33 în aţi mulţumi pentru excelenta explicaţie...

Am învăţat ceva nou pe ziua de astăzi! 

Să *fii* iubit!


----------



## beenni

Vă doresc amândurora o săptămână plăcută.


----------

